# Sizing



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

I have been riding an ONIX size 54 but suffered a crash and broke the seatstay. As a crash replacement ill be getting the ORCA and thinking of going down to size 51 instead of keeping my previous size 54. 

This are my measurements:
height - 5'7" 
armlength 24"
inseam 31.5"
reach 25"

on a size 54 ONIX the stem was 100mm so i thought i could go to size 51 using a 120 stem and maintain my saddle height.

What do you guys think? Any of you having a similar measurement say on the armlength?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I am 5'5 and and ride a 48 cm orca with a 100mm stem. Fits like a glove and is super comfortable. How did you break your Onix?


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

rollinrob said:


> I am 5'5 and and ride a 48 cm orca with a 100mm stem. Fits like a glove and is super comfortable. How did you break your Onix?


Hi rollinrob. a collision with a car. his rear leftside was badly dented. Except for road rashes on my knees and a broken helmet, the only damage the bike suffered was on the chainstay, no scratches anywhere. I think i may have stepped on the stay and the cleat metal part hit is. the wheels are still true and the handle/STI was the part that hit the car at 35kph (good thing it was only in metrics). I would say with that impact the ONIX is one hell of a frame. 

5.5 on a size 48. im curious what is your arm length (arm extended forward measured from shoulder blade end tot he center of your hands holding a round object. if you could perhaps have a measure, then i could be more confident of knowing if the 51 is better for me.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

My wife just measured me and I am right at 23 inches from the divit in my shoulder to a pen. Hope this helps.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

yamagold said:


> I have been riding an ONIX size 54 but suffered a crash and broke the seatstay. As a crash replacement ill be getting the ORCA and thinking of going down to size 51 instead of keeping my previous size 54.
> 
> This are my measurements:
> height - 5'7"
> ...


I ride a 51 Onix. I'm 5'9" . Orbea's sizing is different than what they show in their catalog. What they call a 51cm frame is measured vertically (90 degrees from horizontal) from the bottom bracket to the Effective Top Tube (ETT). Their illustration shows the measurement along the axis of the seat tube to the top of the seat post clamp. This actually measures 53.5cm on my 51 cm Onix (the same as the top tube length). In my mind, the 51cm Onix is the equivalent of a 53cm from most manufacturers. I confirmed this with Orbea USA.

With that in mind, I would think the 54cm is a bit large for your measurements as it is actually more like 55cm size when compared to other manufacturers frames.

The Onix and the Orca share the same geometry. I'm using a 110 stem, I started with a 120 but it was too long for me.


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

You're Iban Mayo's size at 5'9" and both of you are using a size 51 frame. Yup you're right with the measurements. I measured my 54 ONIX along the axis of the seattube to the bottom of the post clamp and it measures 55. The same measurement with the virtual toptube at 55. Ill have the size 51 which i think is the right size for me although the 54 was also just comfortable.
Do you by chance know what your armlength is?



Koop said:


> I ride a 51 Onix. I'm 5'9" . Orbea's sizing is different than what they show in their catalog. What they call a 51cm frame is measured vertically (90 degrees from horizontal) from the bottom bracket to the Effective Top Tube (ETT). Their illustration shows the measurement along the axis of the seat tube to the top of the seat post clamp. This actually measures 53.5cm on my 51 cm Onix (the same as the top tube length). In my mind, the 51cm Onix is the equivalent of a 53cm from most manufacturers. I confirmed this with Orbea USA.
> 
> With that in mind, I would think the 54cm is a bit large for your measurements as it is actually more like 55cm size when compared to other manufacturers frames.
> 
> The Onix and the Orca share the same geometry. I'm using a 110 stem, I started with a 120 but it was too long for me.


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info rollinrob. I think i wont make a mistake with the size 51 then. 




rollinrob said:


> My wife just measured me and I am right at 23 inches from the divit in my shoulder to a pen. Hope this helps.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

yamagold said:


> Do you by chance know what your armlength is?


Sorry, I don't know my arm length and don't have anyone here to help me measure.


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

Thats okay Koop. 
I think i have more than enough info as received from you and the other posters.
I have already decided on the size 51 ORCA.




Koop said:


> Sorry, I don't know my arm length and don't have anyone here to help me measure.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Now the big question*

What color? and whatcha gonna put on it? I have the 05 blue and white but would have preferred the Team Jelly Belly red/yellow.I have seen the this years green and almost got it but I though I would get tired of it. Still looks good to me me though.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*hey, have one to sell..*



rollinrob said:


> What color? and whatcha gonna put on it? I have the 05 blue and white but would have preferred the Team Jelly Belly red/yellow.I have seen the this years green and almost got it but I though I would get tired of it. Still looks good to me me though.


Hopefully this is within the Forum rules. If you guys know anybody looking for an Orca, I have one, extra, that is a 60 in black and silver. This years frame with perhaps 1000 miles. Only one minute blemish, looks like someone leaned their bike against mine and chipped about 1/8" of paint {superficial only, surface only) of the front left fork leg. I mention this for honesty only, as you would not notice. I like the frame just fine, but I have too many high end bikes right now. I am an older rider, race a bit, but I use my DeRosa Dual to race and rode the Orca on club rides mostly and a bit of training..Thought I would offer it here before listing on ebay. I want $1375 for frame and fork with headset..a very good deal. I've sold and bought a buncha frames this year so I can ship with no problem..So..if anyone's buddies are looking, give em my contact. It's going on ebay in a week.
Don Hanson aka Gnarly 928 (check on Ebay for some feedback on me)


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

rollinrob said:


> What color? and whatcha gonna put on it? I have the 05 blue and white but would have preferred the Team Jelly Belly red/yellow.I have seen the this years green and almost got it but I though I would get tired of it. Still looks good to me me though.


i asked the LBS for a green one. im okay with the red/yellow if green is not available soon as the 404's would look nice and blend with the red/yellow colors.. 
but i think the carbons on these two models are different. the new ORCA has the formula 1 and aerospace grade M30S high-modulus and T-700S medium modulus CF's. While the older model has the T700S high modulus only.
I actually dont know what are these and what for. any difference in rides perhaps. or the new ORCA a bit sturdy due to addtl weight?
am thinking of putting up DA on it. 
Cheers!


----------

